# Homemade Climbing sticks?



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

anyone ever made any climbing sticks?

Chad


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you do this, please use ratchet straps. I fell when the manufactured stick strap gave way at the cam buckle. I have the scars and nothing but ladder stands now. Be safe.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

i was thinking chains maybe


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakeman57 said:


> If you do this, please use ratchet straps. I fell when the manufactured stick strap gave way at the cam buckle. I have the scars and nothing but ladder stands now. Be safe.



Sorry to hear about your accident. What brand of sticks were you using? Did the strap break or slip or did the buckle fail to grip?


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey BreakinTheBend check out a guy on here RatherBHunting, or do a search for conduit in the search bar. He has made some really good ones. I have made a couple of sets like them. A lot of guys down on using conduit. However, if done right (i.e. braced well, or short pieces of the conduit), you will never have a problem with them. A long spand of conduit tube with no bracing does tend to be weak and bend. If you are a proficient welder and don't try to make the tubing really long inbetween the rungs it will hold great. This is just an example that I have done. My father, brother and I go to Colorado every year elk hunting off of horseback. I have built portable lightweight corral panels that we use to hold our horses at night. They are made of 1" and 3/4" conduit. the horses lean on/over them constantly and no bends and are great. Just painted the welds with galavnized paint and no rust either. Be sure if you do this, weld the conduit outside and don't hold your head directly over the area you are welding. The gases ffrom welding galvanized materials are toxic if inhaled in larger quanities. I mean you are not going to get sick if you accidently get a puff, but breathing in quite a bit will make you sick. When welding on ladder sticks and such, I have found that I can hold my breath until I have ran that bead, and being outside by the time I raise up from the weld and lift my helmet the fumes are gone. Good luck with it brother...holler at me if you have any questions I will do my best to help out.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Conduit will work but as stated above , you must really know what you are doing. Square tube is easier to work with and gives you more flat surfaces to weld. I have been making mine in 10ft sections using 1'' square tube and join them together. 
Check out these if you want to make some that are easier to pack. I am going to make a few of these for next year.
http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

swampboss said:


> Conduit will work but as stated above , you must really know what you are doing. Square tube is easier to work with and gives you more flat surfaces to weld. I have been making mine in 10ft sections using 1'' square tube and join them together.
> Check out these if you want to make some that are easier to pack. I am going to make a few of these for next year.
> http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


How do you splice yout 1" tube ?


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*angle iron*

or better yet, use an old Antennae tower, thats what i do and the rungs are close enough to climb on:teeth:


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*I have made a set*

They turned out good. I have no pics they have been up for 2 seasons now. I used square steel tube drilled out every foot. I used 1/2 inch all thread for my steps nutted on both sides. I made it 20 feet high so it comes in half it 10 feet. I welded nuts on for eyelets to attach rachert straps. I welded angle iron clips to the back to space from tree.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> How do you splice yout 1" tube ?


I assume you mean how to join both 10' sections. I weld a short section of 1-1/2 to the bottom of the top section. The bottom will slide in side. I join them on the ground and stand it up. 
The ones in the link don't join. You have to attach each one. This design requires less material to get to 20+ feet.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Conduit ladders*



bow_dmen said:


> Hey BreakinTheBend check out a guy on here RatherBHunting, or do a search for conduit in the search bar. He has made some really good ones. I have made a couple of sets like them. A lot of guys down on using conduit. However, if done right (i.e. braced well, or short pieces of the conduit), you will never have a problem with them. A long spand of conduit tube with no bracing does tend to be weak and bend. If you are a proficient welder and don't try to make the tubing really long inbetween the rungs it will hold great. This is just an example that I have done. My father, brother and I go to Colorado every year elk hunting off of horseback. I have built portable lightweight corral panels that we use to hold our horses at night. They are made of 1" and 3/4" conduit. the horses lean on/over them constantly and no bends and are great. Just painted the welds with galavnized paint and no rust either. Be sure if you do this, weld the conduit outside and don't hold your head directly over the area you are welding. The gases ffrom welding galvanized materials are toxic if inhaled in larger quanities. I mean you are not going to get sick if you accidently get a puff, but breathing in quite a bit will make you sick. When welding on ladder sticks and such, I have found that I can hold my breath until I have ran that bead, and being outside by the time I raise up from the weld and lift my helmet the fumes are gone. Good luck with it brother...holler at me if you have any questions I will do my best to help out.


If you are looking for my ladders the search must be under done RatherBArchery. I actually have a new set I built just haven't had time to post pictures yet. Our season is over but I am still taking down stands. Once things settle I will get the newest edition on here. The new ones work like 'Rapid Rails' but still stack like my ladders.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sorry about the name...lol*



RatherBArchery said:


> If you are looking for my ladders the search must be under done RatherBArchery. I actually have a new set I built just haven't had time to post pictures yet. Our season is over but I am still taking down stands. Once things settle I will get the newest edition on here. The new ones work like 'Rapid Rails' but still stack like my ladders.


Yeah it is your ladders that I was talkin about. They are some good stuff man. I have already built a couple. Love 'em. I made some of the full section ones, and a couple of the shorties. Sorry about messin up your name been awhile since I checked them out...lol. Hook me up when you get the next ones done.


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hunter Dave said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. What brand of sticks were you using? Did the strap break or slip or did the buckle fail to grip?


I believe they were Gorilla brand and it was the cam buckle that failed. I kinda wish I'd kept it to photo it. The steel just broke away at its weakest point. I was 16 ft up on the last set and reaching for the stand when it gave way. I was able to hug the tree and lower myself but not before crashing face first into the hanging stand. It was the third time I fell, one other time I broke my wrist in 5 places. Needless to say, I use nothing but ladder stands now. Be careful and stay safe.


----------



## muddbone (May 25, 2005)

Bakeman57 said:


> I believe they were Gorilla brand and it was the cam buckle that failed. I kinda wish I'd kept it to photo it. The steel just broke away at its weakest point. I was 16 ft up on the last set and reaching for the stand when it gave way. I was able to hug the tree and lower myself but not before crashing face first into the hanging stand. It was the third time I fell, one other time I broke my wrist in 5 places. Needless to say, I use nothing but ladder stands now. Be careful and stay safe.


Had the same experience. The buckle simply broke. However, i always wrap the excess strap around the tree and tie it off in a knot. When the buckle broke and the step slid down, the knotted strap actually held for me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

bow_dmen said:


> Yeah it is your ladders that I was talkin about. They are some good stuff man. I have already built a couple. Love 'em. I made some of the full section ones, and a couple of the shorties. Sorry about messin up your name been awhile since I checked them out...lol. Hook me up when you get the next ones done.


Let's see the one's you built, post some pic's!!


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Let's see the one's you built, post some pic's!!


I will get you some as soon as I can. This thread will probably be lost in the shuffle by the time I get pics taken though. So I will send them straight to you if I can. I sent them to my dad's place, which is 4 hours away. So it is gonna be awhile before I can get back there. I made them exactly like yours, I just added a set of hook points at the top and at the bottom of each section by welding a steel ring on the main frame not the rungs, to where I can double strap them. I figured out that by welding them to the main frame rails it holds the ratchet strap hooks away from the tree taking away the oprotunity from the hook to tree tension to cause a rollout of the hook. I am talkin to a buddy of mine and he is gonna try to get his hands on a flaring tool for me. It is the same concept as a muffler pipe expantion tool to make some slide in joints for connecting the sections together. Gonna see how it works if he can get it for me.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

*RatherBArchery*

Do you have any pics of your new ladder design yet? 

Thanks,
jmak


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will get some on here soon, just haven't had time!!


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

building climbing sticks?

anyone know where I could buy something similar to the "step" part that folds out? maybe folding steps would work?


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks. I am curious to see what the new design looks like.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

kunas said:


> building climbing sticks?
> 
> anyone know where I could buy something similar to the "step" part that folds out? maybe folding steps would work?


Look for a local company that does waterjet and or laser cutting, laser is usually the cheaper of the two!! PLEASE make sure you use the right grade aluminum for these if you attempt this, some grades are way too soft and would rip out!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ALSO, I would use 3/8" thick aluminum minimum. To be safe go with 1/2" thick!!!
Remember that all the bolts would need to be hardened as well.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

jmak said:


> Thanks. I am curious to see what the new design looks like.


No problem!!! Glad you like my work  I also found a new strap system that I will be using next season, light and simple!!! This item is used as a type of banding to hold materials on trucks for OTR shipping. Will get pictures of this system too!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Somewhat new design*

Here is my latest version, nothing more than the original with only 3 steps per stick BUT, they do not need to lock together anymore. Independant sections that work like the 'Rapid Rail' ladders. SORRY for all the camo tape, I didn't want to paint these during the season and had my 9 year old help me camo the ladders .
Oh, and here is the new strap system too!!! The strapping is rated to 5100# and the buckle is hardened 5/16" round steel. All I need to do is feed the straps through the buckle, pull as snug as I can by hand then step on the bottom rung and set the ladder section. With these ladder sections I am now building I only need one strap per section. Remember with the three rung ladder you will always have your feet on one section and your hands on another, therefore you are actually relying on two straps. Again at 260 plus, with hunting gear, I have NO ISSUE'S with strength using conduit!!!
Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*More pic's and info*

Here are some additional pictures.
Please Note:
- with these sections the center loop rung can not touch the tree, if it does it doesn't set/wedge properly
- even with all the HEAVY camo duct tape these sections only weigh less than 4 lbs. with the strap and buckle
- they work awesome on crooked tree's
- I have fun building them!!!


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

I've built a pair from 1" square tube. 20' tall 4 sections each. I'll post some pics later today. I use ratchet straps to hold them to the tree. Very solid.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

RBArchery those are just awesome :thumbs_up.

I've been trying to think of a way to do that without welding and be safe but I think welding is the only way. I had an old welder given to me just have never weld before and I have to dig the welder out of the persons pile. Guess it'ss time to learn, oh my.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

RatherBArchery,
Nice job with the new steps. They look a lot like the rapid rails. Would it be possible to make a platform (similar to your previous version) for the top step of one of the rails to use with a tree saddle? Would that effect the stability?

Thanks,
jmak


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Some pics: 1) sticks tied together. 2)bottom foot. 3)each section is numbered 4)stand offs keep sticks 6" from tree also 1/2" pipe to fit the hooks of the ratchet ties into. 5)climbing sticks assembled, note double step at 17', makes it easier to hang stand when both feet are at same level.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

One more. Climbing sticks spread out prior to assembly, they just slip together end to end. #1 is on the right and sections 2, 3, 4 respectively to the left.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

i made some out of a cb antenna pole and some square stock


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

jmak said:


> RatherBArchery,
> Nice job with the new steps. They look a lot like the rapid rails. Would it be possible to make a platform (similar to your previous version) for the top step of one of the rails to use with a tree saddle? Would that effect the stability?
> 
> Thanks,
> jmak


Have you seen the ones I have made already in the tree saddle thread in the bowhunting sub forum?????


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I did see your post over there and I thought these were going to be the improved version of the platform steps that you mentioned in this post 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056011831&postcount=29

Do you have any plans on doing this or creating just a small strap on platform that could be used with any step or ladder system. I think a lot of people would be interested in something like this. Either way you do some pretty impressive work.

Thanks,
jmak


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Please send me some pics interested in cost safety etc


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would love to sell these but couldn't afford to cover myself if anything happened while someone was using them. I trust my workmanship but they would have to be installed and used in the correct way. I am not even sure a signed waiver would cover me???


----------

